# My New Champagne Girls



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Picked these pretty little ladies up at London Champs
(Thanks again WD !)

Those ears make me smile everyday !  
Hopfully get some size and typey-ness worked into the rest of my lot.
Pants pics but hey-ho, here they are...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww my girls!!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

They'll hopefully be joining the mob in the big tank downstairs next clean out.
Hmmm. Another game of musical cages is in order methinks.
*sigh* introducing meecers...always fun !! :roll:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are Lovely!!!  
As a fan of meeces of the large eared variety they have made me smile too-awesome! Especially mousie in last pic!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Now why would anyone want those.... :lol: :lol: I adore that first pic :love1

Their sisters here wave hi


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So pretty!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

love those ears!

lovely girls!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

love the last picture, ears a fab!


----------

